# '66,67,,versus '68



## Spartan_Mark (Apr 21, 2009)

I am thinking of joining the club. A good friend of mine has a '65 and has been baiting me with a couple of cars that are for sale. I have narrowed the field to to a '67 and a '68. Personally, I'm leaning toward the '67. Any advice?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the way '66 & '67s look the best, but I already have mine so it's all on you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tri-Power said:


> I like the way '66 & '67s look the best, but I already have mine so it's all on you.


:agree

Welcome to the forum,

arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'67 and '68 have completely different body styles. I would think your decision should be relatively easy. Which body style do you like? I know which one I'd choose!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67= long, low, lean and mean
68= short, stout, muscular

What to do....????:willy:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd choose the earlier body styles over a '68. But that's only because I think the '68 lacks so much under the '69. I prefer the grille, parking lamps and tail lamps on the '69 over the '68. I'd go for the '67. It's different in every way. Just be prepared to spend for it!


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

I owned a 69 and liked the body style, but missed the vent windows. In my opinion the 68 carried over some of the older traits, but went with a brand new body style, endura bumper, hideaway headlights, and lets not forget, it was motor trend "car of the year". How could you not like the 68? (A little biased)?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Old style steering wheel, ignition in the dash, wrap around turn signals etc, etc, etc...... And they're not as popular as '69's


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66 & 67 are my favorites. I have a 67 now, and think I like it better than the 66 (2) I used to have. Next on my list is the 68...VERY cool for the time it was built...only GTO to have crank open vent windows, still had the older style dash. Ya' gotta go with what you like! OR get one of each:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the '66-'67 body style, but the '68's have really grown on me. I've driven a few '68's and '69's, and have to tell you, they are better road cars than the '66-'67's: they are tighter, handle better, and are more comfortable (Heck, they're newer cars!!) That said, I like the '68's a lot, with vent windows, real GTO emblems (not decals) no "line" in the grille, and those cool, ju ju bee tail lights. I would love to have a burgundy or Verdoro green '68. They SCREAM sixties muscle.


----------

